# Tasers



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I am curious about what everyone's thoughts are on "non-lethal" tasers available now? Like them, hate them, think it is a really bad idea?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

They should be banned like firearms. Only criminals should own them.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> They should be banned like firearms. Only criminals should own them.


+1 with toonoisy:mrgreen: 
Actually I think they have a place in self defense (like in cases where you cant carry firearms etc,) but I would not recommend them as a PRIMARY self defense tool. Maybe a worthwhile B/U as a last resort?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I am curious about what everyone's thoughts are on "non-lethal" tasers available now? Like them, hate them, think it is a really bad idea?


"non-lethal" we have 'lethal' ones available?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> +1 with toonoisy:mrgreen:
> Actually I think they have a place in self defense (like in cases where you cant carry firearms etc,) but I would not recommend them as a PRIMARY self defense tool. Maybe a worthwhile B/U as a last resort?


I agree.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> "non-lethal" we have 'lethal' ones available?


I believe they are being limited to 50,000 volts (DC). Why not double the capacitor in them or just make them AC instead of DC. 50,000 AC volts would cook ya like a microwave.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have no problem w/ em. Since my wife dislikes guns, I'd buy her one to have if she were interested - But the MAIN Taser brand costs around $1k for one of those suckers...

I see times on the police shows where they are needed. But, I will admit that quite often I also see the police rely on it at about the same level as pepperspray. Its used too quickly sometimes.

Granted - if they didn't use it, and some scenarios got out of hand afterwards and the police officer/officers would have gotten a bit bruised up - then maybe one could argue that stopping these minor physical resistances by the arrestee by using the Taser was a good idea. But, hindsight is 20/20 as well.

I do think they are used a bit too often, but don't wanna see it disappear.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I have no problem w/ em. Since my wife dislikes guns, I'd buy her one to have if she were interested - But the MAIN Taser brand costs around $1k for one of those suckers...


Some of the ones put out by Taser International are around $300 - $350. It's a little bigger than the $1k version, but just as good.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> "non-lethal" we have 'lethal' ones available?


Yes, all of them. I put "non-lethal" in quotes when talking about tasers because they aren't non-lethal like a lot of people seem to think. It makes people think there is no possible way they can kill someone with a taser (and I hear the "why would you carry a gun when non-lethal means are available?" question a lot) when it is still possible to kill someone with a taser.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, I didn't know that. Wow. I still doubt I could get her to be interested in 1. She's from china - different culture. No one there is allowed such things - so I guess the interest never developed...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Oh, I didn't know that. Wow. I still doubt I could get her to be interested in 1. She's from china - different culture. No one there is allowed such things - so I guess the interest never developed...


If she ever starts to show any interest I can tell her all about them. LOL! Seriously, though, it would be cool to get her some protection and I'd tell her everything I know about them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, thanks. Unfortunately, she will never be interested in that kinda stuff unless something bad happens to us... Sad....


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok, thanks. Unfortunately, she will never be interested in that kinda stuff unless something bad happens to us... Sad....


Well, in that case, I hope she never gets interested.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Well, in that case, I hope she never gets interested.


Yes, me too... Me too....


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Yes, all of them. I put "non-lethal" in quotes when talking about tasers because they aren't non-lethal like a lot of people seem to think. It makes people think there is no possible way they can kill someone with a taser (and I hear the "why would you carry a gun when non-lethal means are available?" question a lot) when it is still possible to kill someone with a taser.


Educate them then, H2O is lethal as well ya know? Tell em that.:smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Yes, all of them. I put "non-lethal" in quotes when talking about tasers because they aren't non-lethal like a lot of people seem to think. It makes people think there is no possible way they can kill someone with a taser (and I hear the "why would you carry a gun when non-lethal means are available?" question a lot) when it is still possible to kill someone with a taser.


They probably have, "Star Trek" on their brains. "Set tasers to kill Spock."


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Educate them then, H2O is lethal as well ya know? Tell em that.:smt082


Once the :horsepoo: starts, my customers are usually pretty much aware that I am a firm believer that the term "non-lethal" applies to nothing.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> They probably have, "Star Trek" on their brains. "Set tasers to kill Spock."


No, they're just a little dim. I can't tell you the amount of times customers have been upset that the display taser isn't live when they tried to tase a friend or one of the sales people to "see if it works."


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Tasers like all "less-than-lethal" equipment is to only be used while you are supported by others using "lethal force"(others that are armed) and the situation presents itself. The problem with "less-than-lethal" devices is that they can fail to stop or even affect the aggressor. They are less reliable than more potentially "lethal" strategies for obvious reasons and shouldn't be relied on one as primary defense.

Ship, you ever tried getting her involved in the "sporting" aspect of shooting? Maybe a nice target .22lr like the Ruger Mark series? Maybe she's not comfortable on the "defensive" aspect? Just an idea.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Ship, you ever tried getting her involved in the "sporting" aspect of shooting? Maybe a nice target .22lr like the Ruger Mark series? Maybe she's not comfortable on the "defensive" aspect? Just an idea.


Well, I am planning on getting a target 22 soon. But, I don't know if I can drag her to the range again. Besides, she can't go now while she is pregnant.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

The Corpus Christi Police Department started using them this year. A couple of the Aransas County Jailers also carry them. I understand that part of the qualifying training to carry a taser is to get tased. 

Ow. :smt119 

Needless to say, not all officers are jumping at the chance to carry tasers.

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Would less than lethal be shooting them in the knees?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> The Corpus Christi Police Department started using them this year. A couple of the Aransas County Jailers also carry them. I understand that part of the qualifying training to carry a taser is to get tased.
> 
> Ow. :smt119
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what U must do. I would do it if they let us carry it.

I've avoided getting pepper sprayed to carry the spray because I have bad allergies and asthma. But, I'd get tased if they let us carry one.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, that is what U must do. I would do it if they let us carry it.
> 
> I've avoided getting pepper sprayed to carry the spray because I have bad allergies and asthma. But, I'd get tased if they let us carry one.


And immediately after you will tell everyone you know that they dont want to get tased to carry one:mrgreen: 
I have heard 6ft6inch men cry like kids and some use 4 letter words ya never thought they knew.( I went the 4 letter route myself:numbchuck: )
It AINT a pretty picture!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Probably. But I'd like the option of having one at work if they allowed it. SO, I'd do it if they allowed. Not saying it wouldn't hurt


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> And immediately after you will tell everyone you know that they dont want to get tased to carry one:mrgreen:
> I have heard 6ft6inch men cry like kids and some use 4 letter words ya never thought they knew.( I went the 4 letter route myself:numbchuck: )
> It AINT a pretty picture!


With the filth that spewed forth from my lips and at the volume it did so, I am amazed I wasn't fired! LOL!


----------

